# bit speeds



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick router bit speed chart.

Bit Diameter Maxium speed

1" (25mm) 24,000 RPM

1 1/4" - 2" (30 - 50mm) 18,000 RPM

2 1/4" - 2 1/2" (55 -65mm) 16,000 RPM

3" - 3 1/2" (75- 90mm) 12,000 RPM


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Ken, this will come in handy.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ken,
Here is a chart I posted back in March 08 ...

Router Forums - View Single Post - Question on raised panels


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks George.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more chart 

=======


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks, i was wondering about this


----------

